# Don vom Clausberg?



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Over on the DDR forums I've noticed a couple of people who seem to really dislike Don vom Clausberg, but nobody will say anything negative about him. This is a classy move but makes it hard for the rest of us to learn. I searched the forums on the database as well and didn't come up with anything. 


Anybody have any thoughts on Don?


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

there was a littermate here in Western PA - lots and lots of pups from the dog (in a big commercial short lived BY/PM type operation) had bad hips....I seem to remember some similar comments years ago about Don 

Lee


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Emoore said:


> Over on the DDR forums I've noticed a couple of people who seem to really dislike Don vom Clausberg, but nobody will say anything negative about him. This is a classy move but makes it hard for the rest of us to learn. I searched the forums on the database as well and didn't come up with anything.
> 
> 
> Anybody have any thoughts on Don?


Since I am not a classy guy I will say something negative.
He's ugly, has a shallow chest, a rounded back and lacks bone.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Okaaaay. . . so why is he so popular?


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

PaddyD said:


> Since I am not a classy guy I will say something negative.
> He's ugly, has a shallow chest, a rounded back and lacks bone.


 That must be why he's V rated in conformation and Kkl1.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Don Clausberg maintains a valuable herding line through Dina Gran Sasso . 
Looking at Don progeny I see majority "normal" .
Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Hmm. . . his ZW score is 82 and his littermates are all in the 80's. That's not too bad. BlackGSD, do you have any opinions on Don?

I've just seen a couple of comments where people said they wouldn't buy or breed to a Don offspring, but can't get anyone to elaborate further.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

I have never seen any progeny of Don personally, though I agree with Carmen that he possesses a very valuable line through Dina to good herding blood and all the great natural traits that come with these dogs. 
But I honestly feel that the DDR lines have been going into decline for the past twenty years. They are still valuable for supplementing a pedigree, especially in health, and some natural traits and instincts, but they have lost a lot of drive vigor, and in some cases the courage is not what it used to be. Not all, but way too many that I see. They need an infusion of different genetics or this trend will continue to occur in my opinion. It is very seldom that you see a DDR dog today that has the balance I would like to see in an utility dog. Now there are some nice DDR/Czech, DDR/Show, and DDR/European working dogs out there. I think this the direction a conscientous DDR breeder has to take. Just my take!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I agree with you there Cliff. I tend to shy away from people breeding 100% DDR just for the purpose of staying 100% DDR. Just too small of a gene pool.


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

I have seen one of Don's progeny and own that progeny's off-spring. I could not ask for a better dog, but I am afraid that I will not find a full DDR like him when the time comes (hopefully in the very distant future). My dog's breeder is going the route Cliff is suggesting in his posting.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Don't be afraid,; be happy that the line will be revitalizing!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

GSD07 said:


> I have seen one of Don's progeny and own that progeny's off-spring. I could not ask for a better dog, but I am afraid that I will not find a full DDR like him when the time comes (hopefully in the very distant future). My dog's breeder is going the route Cliff is suggesting in his posting.


Kopper is about 3/4 DDR and the rest is made up of WGWL and Czech. So far he's a frickin- fantabulous dog. Everything I could have asked for, plus 10% extra. And, ah, when I'm tired I could do without that 10% extra. :help:


----------

